# bhyve network configuration



## Yelphos (Oct 3, 2018)

Iam having some problems using bhyve with my internet-connection.

I use vm with bhyve to start it, thats the configuration:

```
uefi="yes"
cpu=4
memory=4G
network0_type="e1000"
network0_switch="win8.1"
disk0_type="ahci-hd"
disk0_name="disk0.img"
graphics="yes"
graphics_wait="yes"
graphics_res="1024x768"
xhci_mouse="yes"
utctime="yes"
hostbridge="amd"
```
It's creating a tap0 device and I am using the IPFW firewall, how to set up my internet connection with it? It's confusing me reading this old NAT guides and my own knowledge about it is too weak to do this without any guide or something, man pages aren't enough for me and I need some advice. What's the easiest and safest way to set up internet? I recognized bhyve is always starting with root user, I can't use IPFW rules to filter via user, I have to use filter rules via interface.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

You should probably start here:
https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/Virtual-Network-Interfaces
https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/Virtual-Switches
https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/NAT-Configuration


----------

